# Remington 742 Woodmaster



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

My buddy is trying to sell me the above rifle. I have owned several 742's over the past 15 years. Killed a few deer with them. I know they were designed for about 1000 rounds and then throw them away when the action eats itself up. The 742 is the gun that sealed the deal for the Winchester Model 100. The Winchester is 10 times the gun the 742 is but they were cheaper to make and sold for much less. I also have a Model 100 and will never part with it. It is the carbine in 308. 

He brought it over for me to look at a shoot. Last night I noticed this thing has a humb back receiver. I have never noticed any other 742's having a hump back and I have handled my share of them. 

I did a little research and found it to be a deluxe model. I can't find any sort of value except on gunbroker. One sold for $500. Anyone familiar with these guns?

Darin


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Be careful! I'll never own another one! Got one in the safe now with the action screwed up!! Not sure about the hump back thing. Ser # on this one is 87023232. Was told it had a broken spring, and not sure which or what spring!!


----------

